# Upstream messen - gibt es da schon was fertig?



## burninhell (22. Sep 2008)

Ich möchte für eine Applikation den aktuellen Upstream eines Gerätes kennen, um abhängig davon das Verhalten zu ändern. Nun denke ich kann man den Upstream nur herausbekommen indem man Testdaten verschickt und die Dauer misst. Gibt es schon irgendwelche fertigen Bibliotheken, die einem solche Messungen abnehmen? Falls DU gerade keinen Tipp zu etwas fertigem hast, dann vielleicht eine Meinung zu etwas unfertigem:
Wie würdet ihr das realisieren?
Testdaten über UDP oder TCP verschicken?
Dann braucht man ja noch einen Server, der das annimmt und ein Signal zurücksendet. Abhängig von der Länge der testdaten wird ja auch meine Messung immer besser. Es gibt da einen trade-off zwischen Saturierung des Kanals und Qualität der Messung. Gibt es vielelicht dazu irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## HoaX (22. Sep 2008)

ich denke nicht dass es da was fertiges gibt. schließlich ist die bereitstehende bandbreite in den seltensten fällen eine konstante sondern variiert je nach auslastung, priorisierung, ...

geh einfach von der größtmöglichen bandbreite aus und schau ob die antwortzeiten, oder was auch immer für dich ausschlaggebend ist, klein genug sind. wirds zu langsam selbstständig nen gang zurückschalten bis es ok ist. und evtl. halt nach ner gewissen zeit ohne probleme versuchen mehr bandbreite zu verbraten, evtl war der engpass  zuvor ja nur vorübergehend.


----------



## foobar (22. Sep 2008)

Sicher ist so eine Berechnung aber nicht, denn du weißt ja nicht wieviel der Bandbreite gerade von anderen Programmen bereits verwendet wird.


----------

